# TPU Midwest Members



## drdeathx (Feb 13, 2013)

*Starting up a new club. Midwest US Members. *

Come on in and join.



I am in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago (Schaumburg)


----------



## Maban (Feb 14, 2013)

South Canada, USA here. AKA Minnesota.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

Maban said:


> South Canada, USA here. AKA Minnesota.



Sweet. What is iit canada or Minnesota? Can't be 2 places at once///


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in the schticks of Iowa.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello Ford..


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

Come join the club!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2013)

North West Indiana here. Work in south suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 14, 2013)

I live in North Indiana, 2 hrs away from Chicago  cheers newt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mid-West Florida here!


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mid-West Florida here!



Smartie ass!


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> North West Indiana here. Work in south suburbs of Chicago.



If anyone wants to look into overclocking or namely extreme cooling, I have a pot and perhaps soon we can get friendships going to extreme overclock and benchmarking too...


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Will it include a tutorial on how to help the Mailman not troll?



Why Not?


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in the Midwest. Globally speaking.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 14, 2013)

I live near West Des Moines, Ia, I'm a good ol farm boy...


----------



## parelem (Feb 14, 2013)

Near west suburbs of Chicago


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2013)

How much does this gig pay?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> How much does this gig pay?



Nothing...

_Unless you're crooked._


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

parelem said:


> Near west suburbs of Chicago



hey parelem.. Schaumburg here


----------

